# Spreader Question



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

Anyone using one of those tailgate spreaders ie buyers snow ex.... on there jeep? if so what size should i be looking for? I have a new meyer e-57 sitting around so i figured i would sell it of and get a salter......I was thinking the snow-ex 575.....
thx for any feedback


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

No one has a salter on the back of there Jeep?.........


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I dont have a Jeep but I have a SnowEx 1075 spreader and love it. I would do it if I were you.


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

POPO4995 said:


> I dont have a Jeep but I have a SnowEx 1075 spreader and love it. I would do it if I were you.


I wasn't sure if that thing would be 2 monstrous on the back of the jeep..... I think the 575 or 325 would be good. I only have about 12 jobs and one is a church parking lot.....


----------

